# Hello All!



## claws (Dec 16, 2003)

Hi to all,
I posted here last week but never did introduce my self or my cat. My name is Ed I am 43yo and have one cat named Pepper. Pepper is one year old and I adpoted him from a shelter when he was 6weeks old. He was a very vary shy cat at first but now loves people and likes running around the house at full speed. I am restoring an old farm house and I take Pepper with me when I go there on the weekends to work on it. Pepper also likes riding in my truck. Sometimes I let him out of his cat carrier when I am driving and he stands in my lap and puts his paws on the steering wheel and pretends to drive.









[/url]


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum, claws!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, again, Claws. I'm glad you found us. How is Pepper?


----------



## claws (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanx for asking Jennie, Pepper has an appointment at the vet on the 29th. The lumps are smaller but still there.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Claws, I too have cats that like riding around in cars hehe


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome! Pepper sounds great. I hope you get good news at the vet.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Hello all*

Welcome to you and Pepper
Aren't they funny when they look like they're doing something human? Among our many musical instruments is a big African Drum. When Jimmy stands up with his front paws on the drum, it looks just like he's playing it  
Hope Pepper is keeping well.

seashell


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome (officially ) to the Catforum Ed and Pepper
I am glad to hear that Pepper's lumps are smaller. Keeping my fingers crossed for your appointment


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

Welcome to the Cat Forum


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Hello and welcome!


----------

